
Oakland official threatens to seize house occupied by “Moms 4 Housing” - Tempest1981
https://www.pressreader.com/usa/the-mercury-news/20191225/281745566296832
======
generalpass
Why not just link to original story?

[https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/12/24/oakland-official-
thre...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/12/24/oakland-official-threatens-to-
seize-moms-4-housing-home/)

------
Tempest1981
The dangers of leaving your house vacant.

